# Yet Another one.. SHEESH!



## NYCHA FORESTER (Apr 12, 2008)

YORKTOWN -35-year-old tree cutter died today from head injuries he sustained when his hand got caught in a rope tied to a falling tree and he was pulled head first into a nearby standing tree.

Yorktown Police said Manuel J. Villeda, a Mount Kisco resident, was hurt during the accident and died after he was transported to Hudson Valley Hospital.

Villeda was standing on the ground, keeping tension on a guide rope tied to the tree that was being taken down, police said. When the cut tree started to fall, Villeda apparently got his glove caught in the rope and the force of the tree's weight crashing down drove him into the second tree.

Police said he wasn't wearing any protective head gear and was unconscious and bleeding when they arrived at the Heights Drive home. The homeowner was there at the time.

Villeda worked for a tree care company that doesn't have a name, police said.

http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080412/NEWS02/804120400


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, man. That's too bad. Wouldn't surprise me if he had the rope wrapped around his hand for a better grip. Sad.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow NYCHA! You must live in a hotspot. 
Not to be insensetive but are you saying there is a job opening for an illegal up there?


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 13, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Oh, man. That's too bad. Wouldn't surprise me if he had the rope wrapped around his hand for a better grip. Sad.


thats the first thing i was thinking. like you said, sad.


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 13, 2008)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> YORKTOWN -35-year-old tree cutter died
> 
> Villeda worked for a tree care company that doesn't have a name, police said.
> 
> http://www.lohud.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080412/NEWS02/804120400


 well i think ill call em fatality tree circus. what a shame. how can you be a company with no name?


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 13, 2008)

Such a shame. Sorry for him. Seems such a simple mistake. 

Reminds of a time when I turned to check on a guy working for me just before I let a tree fall. He a very ambitiously tied the rope around his waist. I asked, "what do you think your doing?" He thought for a minute and undid the rope. My father taught me young in life to learn to let go. He would say whatever the thing your trying to keep from becoming damaged isn't worth your life. Luckily that sunk in.


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw this in the paper this morning. We figure that some homeowner picked up a latino worker in Kisco and took him home to do some tree work. Bad idea I guess??


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Apr 13, 2008)

Prosecute the PROPERY OWNERS!
The State of NY DA office must start an investagation into this abuse of illegal workers.:angry2:


----------



## dumbhunter (Apr 13, 2008)

> well i think ill call em fatality tree circus. what a shame. how can you be a company with no name?


that was the companies name 'no name'


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 14, 2008)

Shaun Bowler said:


> Prosecute the PROPERY OWNERS!
> The State of NY DA office must start an investagation into this abuse of illegal workers.:angry2:




ROFL! Now if you are caught picking up an immigrant worker you can be fined a certain amount per person. That's of course if they decide to actually enforce the law. Also the local towns are starting to train cops so that these guys can be deported. They're emptying out of certain towns rather quickly for fear of a 1 way ticket to Mexico. I mean over here I can think of at least 2 towns which they destroyed.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 14, 2008)

abuse of illegal workers boy that piss me off they should go home tom tree ny


----------



## dontbasap (Apr 15, 2008)

*what if*

What if this guy was legal ? I wonder what he did the day before his accident, cut grass? dug ditches ? washed dishes ? I personally wish this horrible accident and the ensuing lawsuits were televised, printed in every major paper in anytown USA to thwart this weekend, undercutting a real tree company, immigrant tree service. Yes I'm venting as I pray for his soul but wishing he'd stayed home


----------



## hardtimehunter (May 11, 2008)

if the branch or tree or whatever was that heavy he should have taken a wrap around that tree or another tree.NEVER WRAP THAT ROPE AROUND YOUR HAND!!!!


----------

